# Do you like "likes"?



## Air

A thread to discuss the good and bad points of this popular yet controversial feature. 

Personally, I feel it's a good tool for building community. I'll even make the argument that it has increased forum participation in the last few months. For many, it can be an encouragement and positive feedback for their opinions and also increase the quality of posts on the forum overall. 

I can also see downsides too, though in my opinion they are fewer. Some I can think of include a decrease of discussion due to the fact that there is less of a need to "respond" now, an increased fakeness among members, and finally, exclusion and/or discouragement when one does not receive the benefits of the system.

But I also feel that all of the above negatives are hypothetical and/or amendable. It seems that the exact opposite of these concerns is actually far more probable.


----------



## Ukko

Had to pick 'other'. I am amused by 'likes', and wasn't aware of a controversy.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Positive points that I see:

1. Decrease the amount of useless posts simply stating, 'well said', 'I agree', 'me too' etc..., by allowing you to show agreement or appreciation for anothers post by liking it.
2. Not only does it decrease the number of useless posts but it may also actively encourage people to show appreciation for another post due its ease of use and convenience.
3. Allows member who might not have much to say or those who do not post as much to become involved.


Some bad stuff:
1. It can become a contest (as we have seen).
2. Some people say it detracts from the quality of posting. I dont really see how, but ill list it here anyway. (perhaps someone could explain?)


----------



## World Violist

There isn't a button for that, man...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

There's a controversy?



Well, as I said before, I like to use "likes" to challenge myself to say higher quality things.


----------



## Aksel

I voted for the "Like it, but I do understand the controversy" option. Also, what Emiel said.


----------



## jhar26

I like it, although "love it to death" is putting it a bit too strongly. But yeah, I think it's a good feature. I don't see any negatives about it.


----------



## Polednice

I don't love it to death, but that's how I voted because I don't recognise that there's any controversy. Sure, I know that some people don't like it, but I fail to see what's wrong with it. It certainly makes much more sense to have it as an "I agree" or "that was funny" button on here in order to encourage a disparate community than it does to have it as a vanity booster on facebook!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Perhaps "like it, but understand the dissenting viewpoints" would have been better phraseology than "like it, but understand the controversy."


----------



## regressivetransphobe

No, it's only slightly less inane than displaying post counts.

But I do check my "likes", so there's obviously some natural ego thing going on too.


----------



## Ukko

regressivetransphobe said:


> No, it's only slightly less inane than displaying post counts.
> 
> But I do check my "likes", so there's obviously some natural ego thing going on too.


I know a few people who would check their 'likes' to see what they did wrong.


----------



## haydnfan

Love it. I think that all it eliminates are me too! posts. When I check the forum every day there are 200-300 unread posts. That is healthy enough for me!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Air said:


> A thread to discuss the good and bad points of this popular yet controversial feature.
> 
> Personally, I feel it's a good tool for building community. I'll even make the argument that it has increased forum participation in the last few months. For many, it can be an encouragement and positive feedback for their opinions and also increase the quality of posts on the forum overall.
> 
> I can also see downsides too, though in my opinion they are fewer. Some I can think of include a decrease of discussion due to the fact that there is less of a need to "respond" now, an increased fakeness among members, and finally, exclusion and/or discouragement when one does not receive the benefits of the system.
> 
> But I also feel that all of the above negatives are hypothetical and/or amendable. It seems that the exact opposite of these concerns is actually far more probable.


Hello Air. Interesting poll. I don't mind the "like" feature. What I do see as an efficient feature about it is that it is a quick and easy means of expressing one's positive reaction to another member's post - just a click of a button.


----------



## Krummhorn

Like Gaston, I don't love it do death, but I do see it as a nice feature - but I also understand the possible controversies of its use, but at present don't see that as any immediate problem.


----------



## Almaviva

How exactly would it increase "fakeness?" Have a little faith in your fellow human being! I believe that when people click on the "like" button, it means, mind you... surprise, surprise... guess what? That they actually like it. As simple as that. No hidden agenda.

As for the "contest" aspect, I am rather shocked that anybody might think that the poll I started for the number of "likes" was anything other than humorous. Now I kind of regret having started it, given this recurring interpretation.

I sincerely couldn't care less if I got zero likes or 1,000 likes. Polednice has expressed the same view in a very funny post. I endorse it (I should say, I like it, LOL).

The poll was just for fun. It got some funny posts started. Nothing more, nothing less, nothing else. By the way, when I started it, I had no idea that there weren't too many users with my "like" totals since I had assumed that we moderators are often not very liked, and I though that most likely other users had collected more "likes" than I had - and saw my relatively high number as a function of my large number of posts (although, for fun, I pretended to fight off this idea). I just thought that the thread would be fun. I start lots of threads in an attempt to keep the board lively. It was one of them.

PS - I voted "other." From like it to love it to death there is too big a leap, I can't say I love it to death. I can't pick the "like it but understand the controversy" either because I can't say I understand the controversy, I'm rather appalled at the controversy. Why would such an innocent feature generate controversy? Whoever doesn't like the system should feel free to not click on the Like button and not check his/her own Like totals.

PS2 - By the way, the results above seem to confirm my idea that there is no controversy. At this point in the poll there is only ONE member who said he/she dislikes the system - all others are either indifferent or like/love it.


----------



## jurianbai

i use that when I simply agree and have nothing more to say.

good/entertaining post=get like
people "contest" to get like = contest for good post

i don't aware any negativity


----------



## Air

As I said, I feel that many of the possible "downsides" I listed are purely hypothetical (only highly skeptical claims the naysayers would try to point to) and that the exact opposite of these are actually much more probable. I mentioned a controversy only because there was a few (or at least one) dissenting opinions on the "How many likes have you received?" thread, though the current results of the poll seem to conclude that such a controversy doesn't really exist. Another way to put the second option of the poll, since it seems like it's confusing a lot of people, is "I like the feature, but I can possibly see why others may not too." And love to death (hopefully) does not literally equate to love _to death_. 

I do recognize that Almaviva's thread was purely for fun, and meant for this to be a follow up which simply evaluated the new feature. For some reason, it seems that this poll has turned out a lot more confusing than I had originally intended it to be. 

The truth is that I'm quite glad that the poll reflects an overall very positive opinion of the new "like" feature. In no way am I a fan of controversy and certainly didn't mean to start any!


----------



## Almaviva

Air said:


> As I said, I feel that many of the possible "downsides" I listed are purely hypothetical (only highly skeptical claims the naysayers would try to point to) and that the exact opposite of these are actually much more probable. I mentioned a controversy only because there was a few (or at least one) dissenting opinions on the "How many likes have you received?" thread, though the current results of the poll seem to conclude that such a controversy doesn't really exist. Another way to put the second option of the poll, since it seems like it's confusing a lot of people, is "I like the feature, but I can possibly see why others may not too." And love to death (hopefully) does not literally equate to love _to death_.
> 
> I do recognize that Almaviva's thread was purely for fun, and meant for this to be a follow up which simply evaluated the new feature. For some reason, it seems that this poll has turned out a lot more confusing than I had originally intended it to be.
> 
> The truth is that I'm quite glad that the poll reflects an overall very positive opinion of the new "like" feature. In no way am I a fan of controversy and certainly didn't mean to start any!


Oh well, don't mind me, Air, I'm in a bad mood today.


----------



## Air

Almaviva said:


> Oh well, don't mind me, Air, I'm in a bad mood today.


Is it Anna again? 

I know the feeling.

I even tried singing "Un dì, felice" today but to no avail.


----------



## Almaviva

Air said:


> Is it Anna again?


Anna? She is perfect! She never upsets me!!! What are you trying to imply?:scold:

:lol:


----------



## Air

Almaviva said:


> Anna? She is perfect! She never upsets me!!! What are you trying to imply?:scold:
> 
> :lol:


Oh not that  - I'm with you about Anna in every way. I'm strong competition for her love, you should probably be a little afraid.


----------



## Almaviva

Air said:


> Oh not that  - I'm with you about Anna in every way. I'm strong competition for her love, you should probably be a little afraid.


Uhoh... competition? I don't like the sound of that. Where is that button to "dislike" a post?:devil:


----------



## Air

Almaviva said:


> Uhoh... competition? I don't like the sound of that. Where is that button to "dislike" a post?:devil:


You could always like my post and then unlike it with extreme anger. :devil:

But don't be too angry since you may accidentally like it again.


----------



## Almaviva

Air said:


> You could always like my post and then unlike it with extreme anger. :devil:
> 
> But don't be too angry since you may accidentally like it again.


Too complicated. I'd rather poison or stab or shoot my competitors.


----------



## Air

Almaviva said:


> Too complicated. I'd rather poison or stab or shoot my competitors.


Well, fortunately for me, you mods can't quite do that yet.  Modern technology might get there some day though. 

But I got to say Anna must admire the passion, no matter how violent.


----------



## Almaviva

Air said:


> Well, fortunately for me, you mods can't quite do that yet.  Modern technology might get there some day though.
> 
> But I got to say Anna must admire the passion, no matter how violent.


We're working on the technology. Soon enough we'll be able to stab users instead of banning them. More fun.

Hey, this is not violence, it's just like opera. This stuff happens in opera all the time - and don't worry, it's good for ya. Suffice to notice how well opera singers sing after they're poisoned/stabbed/shot. Being poisoned/stabbed/shot is apparently very good for someone's voice.


----------



## Weston

I hate "Like" on Facebook because you can talk about downer stuff, recently James Arness passing away for example, and people will "like" it. I find that a bit weird. I guess it's in lieu of saying "thanks." That sort of thing would be less likely here though. I voted No Opinion. 

I frequent a forum where there are several buttons, including: Groan, Laugh, Pie (which means something similar to "like"), Thanks, Screwdriver (with which the poster is invited to do something anatomically improbable), Agree, Hug, and Disagree. Crude as they are, it's a more effective way of letting the person know you've read the post and how you feel about it than Like alone.


----------



## science

I love it. It's a great addition. I don't have to reply to a post to show my appreciation, and I like that a lot.


----------



## Enjoying Life

I voted for Dislike - but can live with it.

I don't plan to use it and don't plan to pay any atention to it. I am here to read posts, not to see who liked them. I like the debate and that comes from new posts with new ideas - not likes.

I don't think it will destroy anything but I hope it does not make for fewer ideas and replace them with likes.


----------



## Guest

Enjoying Life said:


> I voted for Dislike - but can live with it.


I quite agree and I do like your post


----------



## emiellucifuge

I like your post Andante. It is humorous and ironic.


----------



## Ravellian

I confess that I now secretly hope that the "Notifications" tab will be all lit up whenever I visit..


----------



## tdc

I've made some sarcastic remarks about the likes on here recently, but I honestly don't mind the feature. I voted ' Like it, but understand the controversy'.


----------



## KJohnson

Web is becoming more engaging and personal... This sort of changes will continue to make the experience more interesting. Paying much attention to it is useless, but when you like something and don't think it calls for in-depth comments, just "like" it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't mind it - it's a far more satisfactory situation than that on Amazon where there is a 'do you think this adds to the discussion: yes or no' option. I find that a lot of posts get the 'no' vote there not because they don't add to the discussion but because small-minded voters spit their dummies out purely because they don't like what is actually said even if the post puts forward a valid argument or is simply interesting.


----------



## Guest

A "*I think this post is stupid*" button would make things interesting


----------



## Almaviva

Andante said:


> A "*I think this post is stupid*" button would make things interesting


 Maybe interesting for people who like heated arguments with exchange of insults. Not me.


----------



## Stasou

I wish I could "like" regressivetransphobe's "liking" of the first 21 posts...


----------



## Guest

Is there anything above a 'Like' ?? you know, something like a* 'this is an absolutely terrific post and I totally agree with every word in it and anyone that disagrees is an Idiot'* type of thing


----------



## Polednice

Andante said:


> Is there anything above a 'Like' ?? you know, something like a* 'this is an absolutely terrific post and I totally agree with every word in it and anyone that disagrees is an Idiot'* type of thing


This functionality has existed even longer than the 'like' button actually. Slightly more convoluted, but all you need to do is open the quick reply box and enter: "this is an absolutely terrific post and I totally agree with every word in it and anyone that disagrees is an Idiot" and you're sorted!


----------



## Kieran

I _like _the fact that there's a controversy about it, but I don't know which button to press to show that I like this...


----------



## Polednice

Kieran said:


> I _like _the fact that there's a controversy about it, but I don't know which button to press to show that I like this...


To like the controversy, or to like the fact that you like the controversy?

Oh no, I feel an endless 'like' feedback loop coming on...


----------



## Kieran

Polednice said:


> To like the controversy, or to like the fact that you like the controversy?
> 
> Oh no, I feel an endless 'like' feedback loop coming on...


:lol: I like this, so...


----------



## GoneBaroque

I see nothing wrong with it. If you have nothing further to say it is a good way to approve of what was said in a post without cluttering the board with no thoughts.

Rob


----------



## Polednice

GoneBaroque said:


> I see nothing wrong with it. If you have nothing further to say it is a good way to approve of what was said in a post without cluttering the board with no thoughts.
> 
> Rob


Hmm... perhaps if the 'like' button is used as a get-out clause when people feel they have nothing more to add to a discussion, every time you hover your cursor over the mouse button, you should say to yourself: "Why am I not more interesting?"


----------



## Guest

Polednice said:


> To like the controversy, or to like the fact that you like the controversy?
> 
> Oh no, I feel an endless 'like' feedback loop coming on...


*'this is an absolutely terrific post and I totally agree with every word in it and anyone that disagrees is an Idiot' *
also if the push button is pushed on a post that contains several comments on different subjects does it mean the button pusher likes the post as opposed to agreeing with the entire content? and if the same pusher pushes on a post where one poster is having a lively chat with another poster then he is automatically taking sides with the said poster this is very divisive, so as a pusher give careful thought before you push *or* just post a quick reply and say exactly what you like, be interesting!


----------



## Polednice

Andante said:


> *'this is an absolutely terrific post and I totally agree with every word in it and anyone that disagrees is an Idiot' *
> also if the push button is pushed on a post that contains several comments on different subjects does it mean the button pusher likes the post as opposed to agreeing with the entire content? and if the same pusher pushes on a post where one poster is having a lively chat with another poster then he is automatically taking sides with the said poster this is very divisive, so as a pusher give careful thought before you push *or* just post a quick reply and say exactly what you like, be interesting!


:O Exactly!! Here we have hit upon a problem. Though we may not have a 'dislike' button, when there is a divisive thread on which I am willing to give my Most Divine Opinion, then, when all my fans flock to 'like' what I say (naturally), does this not implicitly mean that they are openly disliking the feeble rantings of my confused adversaries?!


----------



## Almaviva

Polednice said:


> Hmm... perhaps if the 'like' button is used as a get-out clause when people feel they have nothing more to add to a discussion, every time you hover your cursor over the mouse button, you should say to yourself: "Why am I not more interesting?"


 Uh, what??? I can't relate to this thing you just said. I'm *always* interesting!


----------



## rojo

I voted 'love it.' I would have voted 'like it', but I don't see why there would be controversy.


----------



## BelaBartok

Everytime I get a like, I feel a little bit happier on the inside.


----------



## Polednice

Never mind likes any more, I'm all for these mysterious _double_ likes that have appeared!

I just opened my notifications, and found to my shock (and pleasure!) that I received a double-like for a single post from samurai. I navigated to the post in question where it now says: "samurai and samurai like this." Yes folks, because I'm just _that_ good.


----------



## samurai

Polednice said:


> Never mind likes any more, I'm all for these mysterious _double_ likes that have appeared!
> 
> I just opened my notifications, and found to my shock (and pleasure!) that I received a double-like for a single post from samurai. I navigated to the post in question where it now says: "samurai and samurai like this." Yes folks, because I'm just _that_ good.


Oops! I don't know how that happened, but I'm glad you're so modest about it...:lol:
p.s. I hope you are feeling better than the other day. Are you still hospitalized?


----------



## Polednice

samurai said:


> Oops! I don't know how that happened, but I'm glad you're so modest about it...:lol:
> p.s. I hope you are feeling better than the other day. Are you still hospitalized?


There was probably a glitch with the forum registering the 'like' because you were hitting it so frantically in desperation to show your adoration. 

And thanks very much for asking about how I am - I'm out of hospital now, and undergoing other out-patient tests due to inconclusive in-patient ones! Still, I'm feeling miles better knowing that you love my posts so much!


----------



## samurai

Polednice, Absolutely! Keep those posts coming and I hope you keep feeling better! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Polednice said:


> Never mind likes any more, I'm all for these mysterious _double_ likes that have appeared!
> 
> I just opened my notifications, and found to my shock (and pleasure!) that I received a double-like for a single post from samurai. I navigated to the post in question where it now says: "samurai and samurai like this." Yes folks, because I'm just _that_ good.


Yes, you are extremely good you will have a great collection of likes if you go on like this where as I will be sadly lacking and may commit Harry Carry. Now regarding likes, It is a lazy or unknowledgeable persons way of participating, similar to 'Head nodders' in a live conversation I.e. A is having a conversation with B, c is listening but does not want to be part of the discussion so nods the head, an utterly futile thing to do and IMO very childish. I do not expect any likes for this post even from samurai lol.


----------



## karenpat

I voted "no opinion". Is it really a big deal? I haven't used it much myself, but that doesn't mean I'm against it in any way.


----------



## Guest

karenpat said:


> I voted "no opinion". Is it really a big deal? .


No of course its not just a bit of fun.


----------



## Polednice

Andante said:


> Yes, you are extremely good you will have a great collection of likes if you go on like this where as I will be sadly lacking and may commit Harry Carry. Now regarding likes, It is a lazy or unknowledgeable persons way of participating, similar to 'Head nodders' in a live conversation I.e. A is having a conversation with B, c is listening but does not want to be part of the discussion so nods the head, an utterly futile thing to do and IMO very childish. I do not expect any likes for this post even from samurai lol.


Awww, poor Andante!! I'll start liking your posts so that we can squeeze all that bitterness out of you!


----------



## Guest

Polednice said:


> Awww, poor Andante!! I'll start liking your posts so that we can squeeze all that bitterness out of you!


I don't want licks sorry LIKES, but the squeezing wow, now that sounds exciting "I like"


----------



## Almaviva

Andante said:


> I don't want licks sorry LIKES, but the squeezing wow, now that sounds exciting "I like"


 Are you squeezable, Andante?


----------



## Guest

Almaviva said:


> Are you squeezable, Andante?


Oh yes! very:kiss:


----------



## Almaviva

Andante said:


> Oh yes! very:kiss:


 What parts of you are squeezable?


----------



## Guest

ummmm are you trying to get me baned


----------



## Polednice

Andante said:


> ummmm are you trying to get me baned


Psst... you should go along with it, and then we can get Alma banged up for entrapment...


----------



## Guest

Oh .. really Polednice I am not like that, I would just be very pleased that anyone would want to squeeze me ! it's been soooo long.


----------



## Almaviva

Polednice said:


> Psst... you should go along with it, and then we can get Alma banged up for entrapment...


Hey, I was just stressed out and inquiring whether I could use Andante as a squeeze ball.:angel:


----------



## Guest

Almaviva said:


> Hey, I was just stressed out and inquiring whether I could use Andante as a squeeze ball.:angel:


So near and yet so far  squeeze what?? omg


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

like like like likes


----------



## Capeditiea

i would marry the like button.


----------

